# please help!which seed brand is best?



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i know some of your answers are gonna be feed pellets but my birds are currently sitting on eggs and changing to pellets is not advised...however after babes are weaned which pellets would you recommend?but for now which seed be best?currently they are on nutriphase fortified seed mix.
any ideas
ty all


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I like the Drs Foster and Smith seed mix for my two, who love it and would eat it all the time if I let them. I don't know much about seed as I don't feed it much. Try buying pellets and soaking them in warm water or apple juice, or feeding cooked with the parents' soft food.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

I do not live in Canada so I cannot give you any brand names.
I can say that if you have any commercial food supply shops, they may have the freshest seed and likely to be cheaper than a pet shop.

As for Pellets! If you go down that road, it is best to only use as a portion of the diet.
They are better on a varied diet of pellets, seed, veges. 
Mung beans (Sprouted) are my fav,. as they are easy to grow all year round cost nothing and are so good for them. Then there is Silver beet fresh from the garden. (What you buy from the shop has already lost some goodies) Sweetcorn. (I prefer fresh.)
I give fresh grass, in seed, Dandilion, Milk Thistle, Chick weed.
Tree tops I use are Bottle Brush, Papaer Bark Gum.
Ho! and they do get Millet.
Tiels will eat a lot of veges, so you can try a few of them.
They are not good fruit eaters.
And they do like the odd Ched. (A cheese cracker.)

If you use soak seed, please be careful as it goes off quickly. I would not leave it around in the food bowl. You should be able to tell if it goes off by smell and feel. (slimy)


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i didn't quite understand last part of post clawnz,please refrase for me ty


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

my birds currently eat" nutriphase" fortified bird seed as well as egg/shell mashed,peeled carrots,cherrios unsweatened kind,whole wheat bread,peas,corn,berries thats all they'll try for now.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What Clawnz meant was to not leave sprouted seeds in the cage for long as they'll go bad. What you're currently feeding them is a really good variety, have you also tried broccoli yet? Mine like it fresh lol.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

mitch2006 said:


> my birds currently eat" nutriphase" fortified bird seed as well as egg/shell mashed,peeled carrots,cherrios unsweatened kind,whole wheat bread,peas,corn,berries thats all they'll try for now.


Hi! As Roxy says you have to be careful with any seeds you soak in water.
They will go moldy quickly. This is soak seed (A mixture of seeds).
I do not follow this with the bean sprouts as once sprouted I put out a small dish of them and they dry out rather than go moldy.

There is a link to a thread i put up on simply mung bean sprouting.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=9019 

By the way a agree your providing a good diet already.

It never hurts to try other things. Convincing them is another story.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

My avian vet recomends Volkman's seeds and I have been ordering it online for all my birds. I don't have any local stores that sell it and my vet's office is too far away to regularly go and buy it from them. 

I order from an online supply store called birdieboutique.com. I love them and have made numerous orders from them. Even with shipping costs I come out cheaper buying from them than trying to find a decent seed mix at a pet store. 

Every couple of orders they send me a coupon code to use at checkout and it takes 10% off my order cost. Sometimes it equals almost all my shipping costs. I signed up for their emails and they send me online coupons to use like $5 off a $25 purchase or $10 off a $50 purchase and so on. I usually order a few toys for my bubs when they run these specials.


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you able to get Volkman Cockatiel no sunflower, and Goldenfeast Australian blend online (I'm not sure what can be shipped to Canada or if you have those brands available there) If you're feeding seed only right now I recommend mixing those two. As far as pellets go, I personally recommend TOP Organic pellets if you can get them online or off; just look for a pellet that doesn't have a lot of corn, artificial dyes/colorants (it's usually pretty obvious just by looking whether they use these), ethoxyquin (thought to be a carcinogen), BHA/BHT/TBHQ.

For a base diet I feed a mix of the two seed mixes listed above, and TOP Organic pellets, I also give Volkman egg food supplement (that brand because it's the only one I've found so far that is no sugar added) and bee pollen a few times a week.


----------

